# Divorced over hunting/fishing



## Ihunt (Jan 8, 2011)

Did not want to hi jack wrestler's thread. The young lad has it bad enough as it is. How many people on Woody's have been through a divorce and you HONESTLY think hunting/fishing was the main reason? I go first. ME! ME! ME!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ihunt said:


> Did not want to hi jack wrestler's thread. The young lad has it bad enough as it is. How many people on Woody's have been through a divorce and you HONESTLY think hunting/fishing was the main reason? I go first. ME! ME! ME!


Most women wont put up with driving a ford escort while the husband drives a king ranch, has a new boat, (2) 4 wheelers, gives her a $20, and goes hunting for a week I know a few that got divorced with this pattern


----------



## chef (Jan 8, 2011)

it was part of it. but going fishing or getting out in the woods was also a way to get out of talking about the real reasons!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 8, 2011)

Been there, done that!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 8, 2011)

Honestly, I think my wife LIKES IT when I'm out of the house fishing lol.  I have never had any problems with her saying I fish too much or gone too much on weekends.  In fact she sacrificed some stuff she wanted in a home and was genuinely excited for me that we bought a house with a fishing pond on it.

Ain't saying she or I don't have our faults.  Just ask her she'll be quick to tell ya my faults.  But I can honestly say me going fishing a lot doesn't bother her.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 8, 2011)

It was clear before we got married that I pretty much hunt most weekends during deer and turkey season and fish a good bit as well. That was not going to change. The wife knew that going in and it has never been an issue. Young folks assume too much. Communication and honesty up front can help avoid problems later.


----------



## ted 88 (Jan 8, 2011)

this is why i cant keep a girlfriend


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 8, 2011)

My wife knew my passion for the "Outdoors" well before we got married... so with that being said, she never complains when I am hunting/ fishing. Don't get me wrong, I have a passion for our marriage as well, but it sure is awesome knowing how lucky I am having a wife that truly understands my lifestyle

She has ALWAYS told me she knew how important hunting/fishing was to me before our marriage and that she would never want to change that....LUCKY ME


----------



## Jranger (Jan 8, 2011)

Not to sure I'd be proud to post in this thread...


----------



## huntfish (Jan 8, 2011)

Hunter Haven said:


> My wife knew my passion for the "Outdoors" well before we got married... so with that being said, she never complains when I am hunting/ fishing. Don't get me wrong, I have a passion for our marriage as well, but it sure is awesome knowing how lucky I am having a wife that truly understands my lifestyle
> 
> She has ALWAYS told me she knew how important hunting/fishing was to me before our marriage and that she would never want to change that....LUCKY ME



X2....Yesterday was our 22nd Aniversary...   She even gives me my room and storage area...


----------



## jguess (Jan 8, 2011)

my girfriend of 6years was a country girl when she was young (huntin,fishin,gardening the whole nine yards )until she moved away from her grandparents  as a teen she married a guy who had no intrest in outdoors so she kinda grew away from it. the second date we had she asked what i did on the weekends i said hunt or fish and unless theres a funeral thats it . ive finally got her back to her roots and we hardlly go hunt or fish without each other . that second date was catfishin on the oclocknee river in thomasville. i have to buy two of everything now from guns to packs of zoom super flukes but i love it!!!! i dont see huntin or fishin breakin us up


----------



## germag (Jan 8, 2011)

If someone actually gets divorced over hunting and fishing then either there wasn't a full disclosure up front about hunting and fishing and how each party really feels about it, or there was no effort to maintain a balance and keep things fair.


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep....she was hunting something/somebody new and I just couldn't get along with her new boyfriend...........


----------



## Jranger (Jan 8, 2011)

KDarsey said:


> Yep....she was hunting something/somebody new and I just couldn't get along with her new boyfriend...........



Least they can do is split the cost....


----------



## tournament fisher (Jan 8, 2011)

been there and done that as well!!!!!!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 9, 2011)

jguess said:


> my girfriend of 6years was a country girl when she was young (huntin,fishin,gardening the whole nine yards )until she moved away from her grandparents  as a teen she married a guy who had no intrest in outdoors so she kinda grew away from it. the second date we had she asked what i did on the weekends i said hunt or fish and unless theres a funeral thats it . ive finally got her back to her roots and we hardlly go hunt or fish without each other . that second date was catfishin on the oclocknee river in thomasville. i have to buy two of everything now from guns to packs of zoom super flukes but i love it!!!! i dont see huntin or fishin breakin us up



One question:  Why is she still your girlfriend?  You need to marry that girl real quick.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Aint happened yet but ive sure come close a few times.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 9, 2011)

My love of the outdoors is the biggest reason why I don't date more.  For 4 months out of the year, I work 5 days a week and leave town to go hunting the other 2 days.  The last time I was in a serious relationship, we made it through one deer season, and she griped constantly that I never wanted to spend any time with her on my off days.  Then, after deer season, she started playing games.  Whenever I wanted to do anything on my day off, she conveniently had plans with her girl friends.  After about 2 months of this, she just broke up with me.  About 6 months later, she started hinting around about getting back together and I played real dumb.  I wasn't even interested.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 9, 2011)

*Hate to say but.........*

I get the threats.............then I point to the Door and say "Quit makin promises,  Getter Dunnnnnnnn!"

That being said-I love my wife and and my family always comes first.  When I go to the woods, it is After I take the kids to school on my days off.  Maybe that is why I never get any pigs cause by the time I get there, it is already pushing 10AM.  
When we first dated we went fishin all the time and she LOVED IT! Now she doesn't even want to go fishin

I quit hunting when I got up here to Northern GA, but I thought all the pigs were way South...........then I found out they weren't so far away and I had a place to hunt legally called a WMA...........Uh Oh


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 9, 2011)

My EX-wife threw a mounted deer head out the front door as I was leaving.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 9, 2011)

mine left with my fishing partner...i really miss him...


----------



## Resica (Jan 9, 2011)

jguess said:


> my girfriend of 6years was a country girl when she was young (huntin,fishin,gardening the whole nine yards )until she moved away from her grandparents  as a teen she married a guy who had no intrest in outdoors so she kinda grew away from it. the second date we had she asked what i did on the weekends i said hunt or fish and unless theres a funeral thats it . ive finally got her back to her roots and we hardlly go hunt or fish without each other . that second date was catfishin on the oclocknee river in thomasville. i have to buy two of everything now from guns to packs of zoom super flukes but i love it!!!! i dont see huntin or fishin breakin us up


How's her husband feel about you dating her for 6 years?


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 9, 2011)

I let it be known up front that I hunt, Fish and Shoot archery tournaments every chance I get. While we were dating I put her in a bass boat, a tree stand and a bow in her hand. Now I have one of the greatest hunting/fishing partners ever!


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 9, 2011)

If mine ever tells me to give up hunting and fishing or shes leaving me then I'm gonna do like she says and give it up. She ain't said it in almost 20 years of marriage but if she does I'm sticking with her. One day when I'm dying of cancer it ain't gonna be any old deer standing there nursing me, it's gonna be my wife!


----------



## smitty (Jan 9, 2011)

*!!!*

I had one that didnt like the outdoor sagas so I rid myself of that problem and received a new one that does.Better Im in the outdoors instead of strip clubs,bars and other parties her friends husbands attend..


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess I am the luckiest guy in the world....she is not a trigger puller, but accompanies me on my elk hunts out west and is not squeamish in the least...and she came from a family that never ever hunted or fished.


----------



## jguess (Jan 9, 2011)

she been divorced for 7. i kinda like him hes a good mechanic and he fixes all our junk free cause i took in his 9year old son which was 3 when we met. he had to do a little time in the pen so she didnt wanna wait on him


----------



## gtparts (Jan 9, 2011)

Some guys don't seem to understand that sometimes early in a relationship, the woman is interested in the guy, not his favorite pastime. The girl I dated back in the mid to late 60s would help disassemble engines and clean greasy auto parts. She'd be covered in black up to her elbows. She never cared shucks about muscle cars or hot rods, though she thinks some are mighty pretty. 

But, she impressed the socks of of me, enough that we dated through high school and got married while in college. The relationship has lasted 43+ years, 39 in marriage. And, while there are things I dearly love to do and things I enjoy having, there isn't anything worth tinker's squat compared to me being her husband and she being my wife. I believe she'd still clean nasty old car parts if that was what I was doing. I say, to my shame, she has always out given me in our relationship. I love her more than life, itself! I'd give it all up for her,.... but she would never ask.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 9, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> If mine ever tells me to give up hunting and fishing or shes leaving me then I'm gonna do like she says and give it up. She ain't said it in almost 20 years of marriage but if she does I'm sticking with her. One day when I'm dying of cancer it ain't gonna be any old deer standing there nursing me, it's gonna be my wife!



If my wife ever demanded that I "totally" give up something that I cherish so much, I'd feel as if she doesn't care about me to begin with.  

Hunting is not something I do, it's who I am.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Jan 9, 2011)

been their once gave it up to work more and pay bills and be a father  that one left 
got another she was an idjet 
the one i got likes it when i hunt it good cheep meat in the freezer
she get's mad when i go fishing without her 
now i hunt and fish more than ever and spend as much time in the outdoors as ever and thought i dont work as much and make the money i would like to but i feel like i am a better husband for it and not so much a father as i am a daddy cause now i teaching my kids how to hunt and fish and have the best hunting and fishing buddys a man could ask for
and feel truly blessed for it


----------



## LonePine (Jan 13, 2011)

Reading all this reminds me of an old joke: 

I got a boat for my ex-wife.  It was the best trade that I ever made


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 13, 2011)

My ex knew that all I did is hunt and fish, she tried to change me for a while. I was miserable(sp), I let my small brain think for my big brain until it hit me like a brick. I started back hunting again I left for a two week trip one time she told me was going to change locks if I went. I told her go ahead. I had a '06 and a 357 mag in my hand told her I would get in. In the end I didn't see eye to eye with her boy friend. 
I have been married this time for 20 yrs. now she thinks if it is season I should be in a tree. I would trade the past 20 yrs for nothing. I know she would never ask me to change and I would never ask her to change neither.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 15, 2011)

ekim22 said:


> Honestly, I think my wife LIKES IT when I'm out of the house fishing lol.  I have never had any problems with her saying I fish too much or gone too much on weekends.  In fact she sacrificed some stuff she wanted in a home and was genuinely excited for me that we bought a house with a fishing pond on it.
> 
> Ain't saying she or I don't have our faults.  Just ask her she'll be quick to tell ya my faults.  But I can honestly say me going fishing a lot doesn't bother her.



Sounds like her boyfriend likes it too...LOL Remember the boat commercial where the guys got a new boat and gone and she's introducing her new boyfriend??


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 16, 2011)

in 22 yrs my wife has fussed at me just a few times..I try to earn credits with honey do's and earn enough $$ for my family to survive and run the house. Once around 15 yrs ago she had to deal with 2 or 3 little ones (out of four little ones)at the same time suddenly with a throw up virus! she has always been great about me going hunting.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 16, 2011)

*truly blessed*

It is threads like this.




That remind me..




Of just how lucky,




and truly blessed,




I am.
God could have placed no better woman in my life than what he did when he placed her in front of me.




He could have found no better mate.




mother to my children..




Or friend than what he's blessed me with for the passed 21 years. I hate for some of yall that are goin through watcha goin through. But I can count my lucky stars and thank the good Lord because I gotta keeper.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 17, 2011)

My wife acted like she might be interested in going fishing with me when we were dating and first married.  She don't pretend no more, but she doesn't fuss too much so long as I try to keep it balanced and not neglect the family.  It is all about balance.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 17, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Some guys don't seem to understand that sometimes early in a relationship, the woman is interested in the guy, not his favorite pastime. The girl I dated back in the mid to late 60s would help disassemble engines and clean greasy auto parts. She'd be covered in black up to her elbows. She never cared shucks about muscle cars or hot rods, though she thinks some are mighty pretty.
> 
> But, she impressed the socks of of me, enough that we dated through high school and got married while in college. The relationship has lasted 43+ years, 39 in marriage. And, while there are things I dearly love to do and things I enjoy having, there isn't anything worth tinker's squat compared to me being her husband and she being my wife. I believe she'd still clean nasty old car parts if that was what I was doing. I say, to my shame, she has always out given me in our relationship. I love her more than life, itself! I'd give it all up for her,.... but she would never ask.



You're a very lucky man!

I know because I have the same kind of wife and relationship myself, though we've been partnered up for a few less years.


----------



## Son (Jan 17, 2011)

12  so far...and I'm, still hunting and fishing.  (just kidding)
Actually, one so far and that was in 1971 or so. Bet she missed the venison and fish.


----------



## sothunfried (Jan 18, 2011)

KDarsey said:


> Yep....she was hunting something/somebody new and I just couldn't get along with her new boyfriend...........




i understand 100%!  the same thing happen to me in 1999
thats why i divorced her.
my girlfriend loves to hunt and fish with me,,now this is a blessing!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> It was clear before we got married that I pretty much hunt most weekends during deer and turkey season and fish a good bit as well. That was not going to change. The wife knew that going in and it has never been an issue. Young folks assume too much. Communication and honesty up front can help avoid problems later.



cant agree more


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 18, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> in 22 yrs my wife has fussed at me just a few times..I try to earn credits with honey do's and earn enough $$ for my family to survive and run the house. Once around 15 yrs ago she had to deal with 2 or 3 little ones (out of four little ones)at the same time suddenly with a throw up virus! she has always been great about me going hunting.


 
I can vouch that he married way over his head!


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 18, 2011)

KDarsey said:


> Yep....she was hunting something/somebody new and I just couldn't get along with her new boyfriend...........



Cause he wouldnt share his boat with you???????


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 18, 2011)

She said" You are gonna miss me! And I said,Not if you are inside of 300 yards!"

Just Jokin! I have been married for 38 years and I have had to put up with a little bit of whining now and then . She knew what I was about after our first date and has put up with me ever since. I am a Blessed Man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3chunter (Jan 18, 2011)

Hunting has been a major part of my life for 15 years.  I'm not changing for anyone!  I am single....probably going to stay that way.  I got 6-7 close friends and 5 of em talk crap about being married. After seeing what they have to deal with there is NO WAY I'm getting into a relationship.   I figure if I did get into one then I will set my goals HIGH. If. A meet a girl that is rich and has the looks of jessica beil or jessica alba then MAYBE I will give the relationship thing a chance.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Jan 19, 2011)

My wife is always good about letting me enjoy outdoor activities.  She loves being on our boat and will even fish with me sometimes.  She's not big on hunting but doesn't mind if I go.  She'll even eat venison that I cook for us.  I was honest with her from the start.  She knows that when I say I'm going hunting, I'm actually hunting and not bringing girls back to the camp.  One of my old cousins always told me that I need to take care of business at home first, and then I can play in the woods on the weekends.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jan 19, 2011)

been there done that ........

remarried 4 hunting seasons ago , to the best woman god has ever made ! she was a little mad when we had to plan our wedding around hunting season .......but she understands now and even goes with me sometimes ....

every year i joke with her that she made it threw another hunting season and we have a good laugh .....she cant wait for duck season to end .............

just yesterday she sent me a email from work asking when turkey season was because she has to travel for work in april ..................

i love her !!!!!!!


----------



## hoppie (Jan 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> It was clear before we got married that I pretty much hunt most weekends during deer and turkey season and fish a good bit as well. That was not going to change. The wife knew that going in and it has never been an issue. Young folks assume too much. Communication and honesty up front can help avoid problems later.



My wife says it all the time that she knew what she was getting into and we definitely discussed it. I still make sure I am aware of the situation and do things to not over step my boundaries.


----------



## miles58 (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't think my hunting and fishing were to blame per se, but maybe coming home from a gun show on mothers day with a new O/U shotgun (it was a nice one) might have been a contributing factor.

Dave


----------



## j_seph (Jan 26, 2011)

My wife and I have been togather like 14 years has never been much of an issue. Guess I may just be harder to live with 24/7-365 days a year. Either way we love each other and thank God for all.


----------



## BoozerJeff (Jan 26, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Least they can do is split the cost....



I have always said if you are gonna have a guy over atleast have him pay a bill


----------



## WestGaJohn (Mar 1, 2011)

If we have problems, my father-in-law always says for me to "take my belt off to her".....this from the same fella that always says when his wife turns 50 he's going to trade her in for 2 twenty-fives......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 1, 2011)

I got divorced once, but it was over religious differences. I was a heathen, and she was a lying, conniving, nagging hussy.


----------



## BAR308 (Mar 1, 2011)

LanceColeman said:


> I am.
> God could have placed no better woman in my life than what he did when he placed her in front of me.
> 
> Or friend than what he's blessed me with for the passed 21 years. I hate for some of yall that are goin through watcha goin through. But I can count my lucky stars and thank the good Lord because I gotta keeper.



man thats awesome. i would kill to have my wife as a hunting buddy.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow...  you can pick your friends, you can pick your neighbors shoot you can even pick your nose...  I picked a winner with my wife... 

She comes from a sportsman family, so I am truely blessed.  She does not hunt but expects me to fill the freezer each deer season!!!

I do my best, we have a place on the lake so we swim, boat and fish together...

We took a long ride on the 4wheeler this past weekend and put out mineral blocks at the Deer Lease, she is a true Girl Raised In The South and loved every minute of it...

Deal is I get 3.5 (Hunting, Family then Job) months a year and she gets the other 8.5 (Family, Job then Hunting)...  

Works out well for us, life is all about compromise and I've learned it does not always go in my favor... 

We celebrate our 24th year together in July and man, I gotta tell you for us it just keeps getting better in every way...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## lablover (Mar 2, 2011)

The hunting and fishing didnt cause the divorce, it was the other women with him at the hunting camp on the weekends that I decided not to go that caused the problem.  And I wondered why he missed the morning hunts, trying to laugh about it now.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> It was clear before we got married that I pretty much hunt most weekends during deer and turkey season and fish a good bit as well. That was not going to change. The wife knew that going in and it has never been an issue. Young folks assume too much. Communication and honesty up front can help avoid problems later.



I laid it out on the table with my wife just like you did when we were dating.

I knew she would try to "change" me later on down the road.

She tried, we fought about it, and I think she's finally given up on the venture.  Been married 7yrs.

Granted, I make time for her too.  She has the new car, I still drive my 03 F-150 with 190,000 miles..

Marriage is a give/take give/take deal.  Communication is the key to making it work.  And digging your feet in the ground firmly when your hunting/fishing activities get targeted by the Mrs.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Mar 2, 2011)

The first wife hated hunting, fishing and the outdoors, that marriage didn't last long.. The next marriage is to my soulmate !! She hunts and fishes with me all the time, she shoots her bow with me getting ready for the season, she loves to head out on the airboat and has never been happier than when she is on her Honda 500 slingin' mud and getting filthy !!!! She loves the outdoors, but none of it would be the same unless we were enjoying it together!!

LOVE YA SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Mar 2, 2011)

If hunting and fishing causes a divorce, then it's because (a) the wife refuses to compromise and/or (b) the husband wants to act like he's still single.

It's all about balance fellas.

I've been married 37 years and both my sons are also hunters.  My wife has never ever complained but I'm always there as a husband and a father.  It's all about finding a balance in your priorities and your life.

If hunting/fishing ends up in divorce, one or both partners fail at the balancing act.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 4, 2011)

First 5 years of marriage- "I don't want you to go hunting/fishing this weekend."

Second 5 years of marriage- "You are going hunting/fishing again?"

11th-20th year of marriage-"Are you going hunting/fishing this weekend?"

21st year of marriage through today- "What time are you leaving Thursday night?"

She's an angel for sure and I'm lucky to have her.


----------



## Son (Mar 9, 2011)

I doubt hunting or fishing causes any divorce, but some will use it for an excuse. Shucks, they have to have an excuse. But remember this. A wise person once told me this. "They'll never throw the old crutch away unless they have a new crutch in store."

In other words, there will be somebody else before they let you go.
Bingo...


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 23, 2011)

LanceColeman said:


> It is threads like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See thats cool Mine is the same way. I married a girl that likes to hunt and fish as much as I do!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Mar 23, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Some guys don't seem to understand that sometimes early in a relationship, the woman is interested in the guy, not his favorite pastime. The girl I dated back in the mid to late 60s would help disassemble engines and clean greasy auto parts. She'd be covered in black up to her elbows. She never cared shucks about muscle cars or hot rods, though she thinks some are mighty pretty.
> 
> But, she impressed the socks of of me, enough that we dated through high school and got married while in college. The relationship has lasted 43+ years, 39 in marriage. And, while there are things I dearly love to do and things I enjoy having, there isn't anything worth tinker's squat compared to me being her husband and she being my wife. I believe she'd still clean nasty old car parts if that was what I was doing. I say, to my shame, she has always out given me in our relationship. I love her more than life, itself! I'd give it all up for her,.... but she would never ask.



Man,  you just nailed it on what really makes a marriage work.  A lot of young guys need to read your post.  My wife and I will celebrate our 40th year of marriage later this year.


----------



## Prorain (Mar 26, 2011)

1st wife 10 years down the drain college educated and wouldn't work,this one here 13 years together she don't hunt don't fish and takes care of my hounds when I'm working makes sure my lights are charged and stuff is ready to go so not a complaint.

Just another time for me to say "I LOVE YOU BABY" and THANKS!


----------



## whitworth (Mar 26, 2011)

*Newbies should be warned*

that the major religions, the ones I'm aware of, have no stipulations for hunting and fishing, in the marriage contract.   

Plus, if the male partner in the contract can't cook a lick, what does he do, with all the game.


----------

